# Topics > Books >  Book "Deepfakes: The Coming Infocalypse", Nina Schick, 2020

## Airicist

ninaschick.org/deepfakes

"Deepfakes: The Coming Infocalypse", Nina Schick, August 25, 2020

Author - Nina Schick

Playlist "Deepfakes"

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI deepfakes pose 'serious threat to democracy as everything can be denied'"
Artificial Intelligence (AI) expert Nina Schick warned deepfakes have the ability to "hijack anyone's biometrics" and fake anything in the world, which means “everything can be denied” and explained as fake news

by Simon Green
September 14, 2020

----------

